# Shopsmith 5" ROS sanding pads



## Rileysan (Jun 15, 2015)

In another thread, I asked for advice about quality sheets of sand paper for my sheet sander and was recommended the Shopsmith brand. While looking for the sandpaper on eBay, I found a seller listing packs of 15 Shopsmith brand 5" ceramic sanding pads with holes (3 grit sizes included) for my random orbit sander for $7.95.

I received my order yesterday and decided to try a 120 grit pad on my current project - restoring an old kitchen cabinet/cupboard for use in my shop. 

The 60" x 36" x 12" cabinet is made from 1x12 cvg fir with 8p nails (not finish nails *sigh*) and has at least 3 layers of paint - the last two in latex. The sides, bottom, and shelves have no paint and the corner joints overlap slightly.

Previously, I had ~3 hours of sanding into the whole cabinet and was less than 1/2 finished. 

I started sanding on one of the unpainted sides after removing a few nails and replacing them with wood screws counter-sunk into the wood. The 120 grit paper cleaned the surface of the cabinet with almost no pressure in a matter of moments. I decided to try my luck on one of the corners where the top board lapped the side by ~1/32" (or more). To my great joy, the sander easily sanded the surface flush with less work than I put into a different corner using my belt sander!

I moved on to the the painted surface on the front/top. Previously, I would gum-up the sanding disc with paint in a short period of time. With this disc, I sanded for roughly an hour and removed all of the latex paint without having the clean the disc even once!

All I have left is to sand the areas I patched with wood filler then paint. All of this work was done with a single, 120 grit sanding disc - I could not be happier!

I give these sanding discs an A+ for value, durability, and performance. Last night I decided to order Shopsmith sanding belts for my Porter Cable belt sander. I'll give a review on them after I give them a try.

Brian


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I've use the Shopsmith ROS sanding disks for a few years now and they're great, especially the 120 grit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Shoot dad don't tell the big blue box store how good they are or we could see them get dumbed down like everything else they sell in the tool section. I buy them at Lowes.

Al


----------

